# possible land and place to homestead?



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Me and and a friend were going to head to the mountains next month and camp for a month and a half and then start hiking the Pacific Crest trail, But as thing change quickly for me. We got a better offer !!!!!

20 acres plus a small cabin, with front anid back porch's and a deck down one side! There is a large stone and brick fire pit in front and it's in great shape. No interior but roof is good! The land is a perfect rectangle. The map of the property shows one road going up to cabin, and only other that crosses on my soon to be property is on the corner in back barely going onto my property 8' wide and about 20' at that corner? I could live with that!!!

This is "Primitive", no power, no sewer, no nothing only a small he thinks is a spring 100 yards from the cabin. I have a water filter so maybe this could be a water supply? This is in Central North Washington near Canadian Border! From what I could see from pics and satellite view is only a hand full of tree's the rest is small tree's and scrub (tumble weeds) So I am dumbfounded that this came my way!?

He's motivated to sell because the prior person backed out of their deal and he is trying to sell this so he no longer has too deal with it! He and his wife are going up and doing an inventory of what's on the property and taking more pic's for me.

This is a "Dream Come True" for me I can move in on the 2nd of April! Goodbye big city:congrat: We wish to make it completely off the grid since it already is, I figure once a month I can go too the big city...... ie the small town nearby, has hardware, 3 stores, and a few resteraunt's, liabary, u-haul dealer! Also a f arm supply!

Go into town rent U-Haul around time I need supplier's and make rounds of stores, building supple's and then head back to the cabin w/truck and the next day take back. Since I have car I will have too hitch to the road going up where I live, then walk back unless one of my very limited neighbors comes buy and of er's a ride

So any ideas or suggestion's would be appreciated!

Cat, Turtle, Dakoda (the dog)


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sell the car and get a pickup. There is a constant flow of people looking to trade their pickups for cars for better mileage.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Be very careful when dealing in land like this. I own over 500 acres in Boston Mountains and I have had "very nice people" as they are described sell portions of my property to folks at bargain basement prices. Then I show up and have to pop their bubble. 

Do a title search and for your own sake have a real estate pro or your attorney look at the deal Be really wary if they want cash or if the deal must go down right now. Land scams are common in rural areas where owners are absentee. I hope your deal is the real thing. Just be careful with your money and never trust anyone. GB


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Look in th for sale thread-- I posted some properties in the Appalachians


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*yep I know be carefull.....*

Thank's for the warning, this guy is a Real estate agent and I have the county maps showing that other other people bought some of the other land around me. This use to a large ranch as the county person says, but the owner sold it off and 20 acre parcels is as small as is allowed.

I type'oed when I put 2 earlier yep its for real, because I researched it the real estate agent and the county its hints just land no body wants because its ruff area in the mountains mostly used for hunting, not good for farming I guess.

I just didn't care as long as my nearest neighbor was quite away's away.
I have to go there look at it say yes or know and then sign the contract were doing an escrow account 1st year then that will be the down. It's the only way I can afford it.

Cat, Turtle, Dakoda(the dog)


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool! Good luck. I hope it all works out for you. A title search is a great idea on any property you are trying to buy. Around here, they only cost a little over $100 and that's well worth the cost of not getting ripped off. 
Also, around here, most sellers are willing to pay half of the title search and closing costs, which are fairly cheap around here too. It's worth suggesting to the guy, he might just go for it and pay half.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck! 
I hope you let the forum know how it works out.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Real property......*

I am buying this from a Real Estate Agent who works at a local company they bought the original land purchase and broke it up , but then nobody wanted it No water, hardly any tree's too ruff to farm etc.

So this will be interesting I am working out getting from Seattle to there by the 2nd of April, will meet the Real Estate man he will show time the property(I am doing this on a leap of faith, every thing I own will be on a truck with me), If I want it and its what he is saying a and the County Agent also told me, this is a diamond in the ruff.

Then I will go back into town we will go to local lawyer and sign Contra T's 20 yrs (oh no ) he will drop me off on property and I will spend 1st night in cabin.

This will be where I am living, I will truck water out, unless the seep on the property is good and over the spring, summer and fall build a composting toilet, fix the spring up , make rain catchment and barrels from the roof!

My 2 biggest issues there will be bodily waste, and water! Then once that's addressed, I will garden and fix up the interior for winter, put in a wood stove and propane heater. Then a small solar array and a couple batteries the first year like I had on an RV once,(run a couple lights, charge cell phone etc.)

Figure VCR, DVD movies for entertainment, but this is just a small cabin and front and rear porch and a deck down one side, a fire pit barbecue and very few other things. This place will be what I make it.

I will live here for rest of my life.

Cat, Turtle, Dakoda(the dog)


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I can tell you that if you have no water and the land is rough, you do not want it. You will have to drill a well $$$$$$$$$$,$$$$$$$$$ or haul your water in. I have done it and I will not say I will not do it again, but you also need to consider the elevation because snow can block you in or out for a while. I had 4 wheel drive and I was pushing snow with the bumper and I barely made it to my place.

Most of the time, land like this has a place to build a house and park a car then goes straight up from there.

Bide your time and keep an eye out and you will find a place that you really want.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you are working it through the local tax and land offices you are doing the correct thing. You sound like a good guy and I want you to get a good deal. I now have my property leased out so there is a local presence to keep would be bad guys from taking people's money. Also when you buy get a survey done are recorded. Mark your boundaries of your property and understand that good fences make good neighbors. 

We were recently in the process of purchasing a piece of property in East Texas but found all sorts of issues when it came to the title search. Best wishes, GB


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*title search, drilling rights etc....*

So after getting advice from you all, I have questions sent out too the real estate agent. And going to call the county again about the taxes and any other info they can give me like how bad it is with snow.

I found out that there is a main county rd. That runs to 1 mile away that the road going to my property goes to so snow not an issue they plow! When they can. If needed.

Now the water I am willing to deal with, trucking in what I need. Also I will do the rain catchment from the roof. Ultimately I will put a well in and yes I have control of the mineral rites.

Thanks for the concern, I actually do have a neighbor with a well that let's people get water, I am not the only one without water there around him. It was one of the original wells for the ranch before they broke it up. I called and talked with him and he also will come by and meet me on the third and show his place and show me where the well is.

So I already got one neighbor that seems to be nice also he told me when I called him that the property I am buying he sold to the real estate people so he is the prior owner! He bought a few of the parcels around him to keep wild and now that he is retired he sold them to get money.

So this is working out good! I feel more safer now, my neighbor also said I can ride into town with him for food trips and ocaissionaly for other things. I told him my plan of keeping the property primitive and no off-site power he was thrilled, he said he was afraid people would buy it and build houses around him.!

Cat,Turtle,Dakoda( the dog)


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like a deal. Good for you. GB


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*The deal fell thru.........*

Well after 2 wk's negotiation's our deal fell thru, he had sent me an agreement, we all agreed and he even offered to help me get too the cabin and have a person bring water too me for a month too get me going,

Price, terms were sent too me and everything was a goal he said to be packed and ready, he said move up there on the 2nd so had transportation set up everything packing and my friend was happy, we were a go!!!

Then Friday he calls me and in form's me the owner changed his mind and we have to pay a larger down payment etc? There was no way as it was I would be paying 10,000 more than it was worth compared too places in the area that had water!

So now the Homestead is off. So e and my friend are gearing up too goo camp for a month and a half, cheaper than renting! And then head up too the PCT to hike it this year! I am soon frustrated!:brickwall:

Cat,Turtle,Dakoda the dog :brickwall:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That's too bad Hope the camping turns out well, thanks for letting us know how it went.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I too am sorry to hear about the deal falling through. I am glad you did not put more money up. It sounds like owner financing. Hope you do find that place you want. Don't give up. GB


----------

